# Marriage Certificate Attestation Companies



## megandtheoabroad (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
We recently moved here from the US and need to get our marriage certificate attested. I understand the process is long and complex. We saw the attestation ads in the Gulf News and were thinking about using one of them. Has anyone used an attestation company and what were your experiences? Is there one that you would recommend? Or do you advise just to do it yourself?
Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know this is in hindsight, but you should have done this before you left the US.

Now you are here, it is going to take a good deal longer.

It might be quicker to use a courier to get your documents back to your home country (to a relative), get them to take the documents and then courier them back to you.

Got no experience of any of the companies offering the service


----------

